# Some shots from my CRS Tanks



## ziperzip (20 Oct 2012)

Hi Guys I m trying to breed Crs's last 2-3 years and finally I have more than 75 baby's swimming arround last couple months  I made many mistakes at the beginning and it cost me too much money and time also but thanks god it is over  Here is some pictures from my tanks  hope you enjoy...


----------



## jack-rythm (21 Oct 2012)

They look great! What was your number one top tip of don't do's? Lol would like to know what your moat important thing would be?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## foxfish (21 Oct 2012)

I am with Jack on this - please tell us your secrets...


----------



## basil (21 Oct 2012)

Well done, getting the adults to breed is the easy bit and if you've got babies surviving past first week sounds like you're doing something right. Drove me nuts for a couple of years with high mortality rate of babies, but now I can't seem to go wrong!


----------



## ziperzip (21 Oct 2012)

jackrythm said:
			
		

> They look great! What was your number one top tip of don't do's? Lol would like to know what your moat important thing would be?




Some tips that I find useful;
*Do proper cycle before CRS's comes their new home. Do not rush!
*Use API GH Checker solution not the Hagen ( Hagen measures 2-3 degrees less)  
*Keep TDS 120-130 ppm 
*I got the best survival rate (for baby's) when I had ...GH 5....TDS 120-125.... PH 5.9.... KH 0  
*Always  make sure your TDS meter is calibrated (Buy Calibration Solution TDS 342 ppm from Ebay  around 5-10 bucks)  
*except  water change do not add minerals in to RO water.Remember, when you lose your tank water with vaporization you don't lose minerals in the water.


----------



## Gill (21 Oct 2012)

Great Pix. 
I have a group of 10 Crystal Red shrimp at the moment, and I found this time round using 1/2 mature water and 1/2 Aged rainwater has worked great.


----------



## Lindy (23 Oct 2012)

They are beautiful, hoping mine breed. They guy I bought mine from keeps his at a GH of 6 and TDS 235! seems to work for him though as he has lots of high grades too. He thought the GH was more important than TDS. My GH is 6 and TDS 140 so fingers crossed!


----------



## jack-rythm (23 Oct 2012)

I'm still to scared to try lol. I'm an architecture student so funds are limited guys! But I'm sure I will venture into crystal town soon. I wanna get some super tiger shrimp next   I know their not as beautiful but still hold lovely markings and are relatively rare amongst us aquascapers  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ziperzip (28 Oct 2012)

More shots;


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (28 Oct 2012)

Are they King kongs, wine reds
And Hulks


----------



## basil (28 Oct 2012)

Nice skrimps - are they uk bred also?


----------



## ziperzip (28 Oct 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Are they King kongs, wine reds
> And Hulks



Yes 




			
				basil said:
			
		

> Nice skrimps - are they uk bred also?



Canada


----------



## nduli (29 Oct 2012)

Sweet shrimp. Love to get into king kongs but at £60 a throw mistakes can lead to divorce proceedings......


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Oct 2012)

nduli said:
			
		

> Sweet shrimp. Love to get into king kongs but at £60 a throw mistakes can lead to divorce proceedings......



Try the 'hulk' they'll be in the hundreds each


----------



## ziperzip (29 Oct 2012)

ziperzip said:
			
		

> Whitey89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes 

Small correction, red and white one is Red Ruby


----------



## OllieNZ (29 Oct 2012)

nduli said:
			
		

> Sweet shrimp. Love to get into king kongs but at £60 a throw mistakes can lead to divorce proceedings......



I've been told in the past king kongs dont breed true either......


----------

